# does anyone make this?



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

does anyone make a ho scale derail-er?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a real one

I've seen the new style which splits the rail out. Not sure if I've seen the one that goes between the tracks in any scale. If they make it I'm sure it will be non operating


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you talking about the items roads attach to the rails to derail cars that break loose? At one point there was a company that made them in HO but I have no idea of a source currently. I'm just getting back in the game and am finding lots of the old suppliers are gone. Does Cal-scale still exist??? They would have been a place to look at one point.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Peco makes the UK style.


----------



## mgwsy (Aug 14, 2012)

Here are some http://www.walthers.com/exec/search...rds=restrict&instock=Q&split=30&Submit=Search


----------



## Alan (Feb 15, 2014)

*working derailers*



union pacific 844 said:


> does anyone make a ho scale derail-er?


Yes Tomar makes a Hayes Derail set. This derail is the kind that slides on&off the rail&fits in between the rail. I use them on my sidings extensively. I model Mainline CSX&they use sliding derails or "point derails." Am starting to see more of these. The ones CSX uses are the same thing as a regular tunout minus 1 point rail.
The Tomar bases are a challenge for me. I can't seem to get the derailer head to slide freely in the base. I stopped using the bases,as some Intermountain covered hoppers&Atlas diesel engine fuel tanks hit the derail head. I can solve this by cutting down the ties as necessary or not using the base. This is the best solution I've found. I use a Caboose Industries ground throw for my derails so I can trim off the mounting pin that connects to the turnout throw bar. I then drill a hole through the switchstand throw bar&ream it out as necessary to control the travel needed to open&close the derail. This takes some patience&adjustment. I found that the derail head will drop off the rail head& now lay on the ties eliminating any drad by freight cars or engine fuel tanks. I use pieces of styrene or just a trimmed down Cambell railroad tie on 1 side of the derail head to reduce any side to side wobbling when moving the derail head off&on the rail. One railroad tie on the opposing side of the derail will usually cut down the wobbling of the derail. I also use a piece of styrene or shimmed railroad tie underneath the derail so it'll slide&not get caught in the cork roadbed. I haven't perfeckted this process yet as I had to take my layout down temporarily when I got married recently,but hope to get things running soon.
Hope I didn't confuse you too much,this is a lot to explain in print.
The Hayes derails produced by Tomar out of Michigan are a great set&work well.
Good luck.
Alan


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re-Railer*

I think you must mean re-railer
Regards,
tr1


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

No, I'd be reasonably certain he actually means de-railer. Pretty commonly (extensively) used device on spurs and side tracks to intentionally derail a car that rolls away.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tr1 said:


> I think you must mean re-railer
> Regards,
> tr1


One type there are more, like CV said, de-railer.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I they had of used one of these in Quebec, those cars would've blown up way before they hit the town crowded with people......and the case for rail safety would have been affected quite differently.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> I they had of used one of these in Quebec, those cars would've blown up way before they hit the town crowded with people......and the case for rail safety would have been affected quite differently.....



Those are used on sidings, not the running rails.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*De railer*

Thanks guy's for the info, :-{b I did not know that. You learn something new here at model train forums. Regards,
tr1


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> I they had of used one of these in Quebec, those cars would've blown up way before they hit the town crowded with people......and the case for rail safety would have been affected quite differently.....


These types of derails, are ineffective, if the cars have any speed to them at all, the derail will just shatter, don't ask me how I know this.


----------

